
Show HN: Libmap – a toy app I wrote which maps locations mentioned in books - hobbescotch
https://libmap.dev
======
hobbescotch
Just to properly attribute my work and explain a little how it works, the data
comes from the gdelt-hathitrust Google BigQuery dataset of which I created a
locally stored Postgres database containing a decently large subset of the
results (to reduce query costs). The mapping itself uses an OpenLayers OSM map
with the tiles being provided by stamen.

